# What Decalgirl skin would you recommend?



## Kindled Spirit

Just a little FYI to anyone looking for skins, the decalgirl site is back up 

*DecalGirl Link*


----------



## Kirstin

Thanks!  I've been looking since Leslie teased us with the Sir William shots!!


----------



## marianneg

Cool, looks like some new designs, too!  Hope I don't find yet another one I love


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks kirstin, I'm disappointed tho  I thought they were adding a bunch of new skins but these are the same ones that were on there a couple days ago.


----------



## marianneg

Darn it all, My Heart would look *great* with my red cover!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yep, looks like the same set of 82 designs. A pretty good selection - but hopefully they'll be adding even more.


----------



## Kirstin

I've having problems deciding....

this one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17127.htm

or this one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17170.htm

or this one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17171.htm

or this one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17172.htm


----------



## Leslie

I'd vote for #1, Kay, #2 My Heart.

If you want my 2 cents.

L


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> I'd vote for #1, Kay, #2 My Heart.
> 
> If you want my 2 cents.
> 
> L


I went with Mora and got a matching skin for my iPod. Man.... I need to spend less time here. It is dangerous! On the bright side - I used the link at the bottom of the board so Harvey gets some support!


----------



## akw4572

Thanks for the link, just ordered the Dark Burlwood.


----------



## marianneg

Kirstin said:


> I've having problems deciding....


I like My Heart best, then Mora.


----------



## Kirstin

marianner said:


> I like My Heart best, then Mora.


I know... I think I should have got My Heart. But Mora is ordered. I ordered too fast. I can be impulsive. Wonderful thing about these is... they don't have to be forever. I can change it later if I like using it.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm not too crazy about any of the prints.  Too busy for me.  Wish they would offer just plain colors -- like a sea green.


----------



## jseidel5263

I ordered Dark Burlwood today also.  Soon we will be decorating our Kindles for holidays, birthdays, anniversaries!!  Little Christmas trees?  A button that says "My name is Kindle and I'm 1 year old!"  LOL.


----------



## Angela

Sandpiper said:


> I'm not too crazy about any of the prints. Too busy for me. Wish they would offer just plain colors -- like a sea green.


You can contact them and request a solid color. They seem very easy to work with.


----------



## gardenclc

i was also disappointed that they did not have and new decals..although they have so many for my ipod ..it does makes it even harder to choose


----------



## Leslie

gardenclc said:


> i was also disappointed that they did not have and new decals..although they have so many for my ipod ..it does makes it even harder to choose


If you look at the patterns they have for other devices, you can request they make that available in a Kindle version. That's what I did with the Symphonic.

L


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> If you look at the patterns they have for other devices, you can request they make that available in a Kindle version. That's what I did with the Symphonic.
> 
> L


*Yes, they're great...I'm waiting for Rozi to show up for the Kindle as they have one for the iPhone. I simply wrote and asked if they could put one up...that pattern is definitely doable for the Kindle. The other one that I requested may or may not make it onto a Kindle...Disco Fly and I'm assuming it's because of the pattern which I guess a lot of it would disappear on the back. I was told it may take a week or two for the art dept. to get them onto the website.*


----------



## gardenclc

i have been thinking of contacting them if i find something i think i want...i just thought since they were down for so long that i might see more..and now that i think i have my cover pinned down...i wanted to pick the skin...of course i want them to match..i dont want my kindle to go naked forever


----------



## Kirstin

I got my shipment notification today.  They are in DE and I'm in NH so it shouldn't take too long.

:::happy dance:::


----------



## Rivery

I ordered Burlwood the other day.  Unfortunately, I selected "slow boat" shipping so I have to be patient!


----------



## Leslie

Rivery said:


> I ordered Burlwood the other day. Unfortunately, I selected "slow boat" shipping so I have to be patient!


I actually ordered a Decal Girl skin on Wednesday and it was delivered to my house on Saturday, even though they said 5-9 days shipping. They are in Delaware and I am in Maine so we are both east coast but my point is, they build in lots of wiggle room so you may get it sooner than expected.

I've posted before but here it is again: Sir William in his symphonic skin:


----------



## Rivery

Leslie said:


> my point is, they build in lots of wiggle room so you may get it sooner than expected.


You give me hope!  I ordered mine last Friday and am in Wisconsin, so I'll let you know how long it takes.

By the way Sir William looks very nice. Also, I really appreciate all of your posts on the Amazon site. I bought your book when it was available, thanks


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I sent them an email today asking for a perticular skin I would like to have for the kindle and I got a reply that they would be glad to make it available 
It was Flashback...so if theres one u like just email and ask. He said it would take about 2 weeks to get it up on their site.


----------



## chynared21

gardenclc said:


> i have been thinking of contacting them if i find something i think i want...i just thought since they were down for so long that i might see more..and now that i think i have my cover pinned down...i wanted to pick the skin...of course i want them to match..i dont want my kindle to go naked forever


*Almost all the designs are doable for the Kindle but I think you have a better chance if it's an overall pattern versus the "disco fly" that I was looking at that has a focal point. Leslie's is an overall pattern which isn't a problem as it doesn't lose much to the design when on the back...those are just my thoughts and probably why "disco fly" cannot be made into a Kindle skin.*


----------



## Snapcat

I don't know if this is common knowledge already or not, but the coupon code: GIMME10 works at Decalgirl, I used it and got 10% off my order. I ended up going with the Mora one. 

*DecalGirl link*


----------



## Angela

snapcat said:


> I don't know if this is common knowledge already or not, but the coupon code: GIMME10 works at Decalgirl, I used it and got 10% off my order. I ended up going with the Mora one.


Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

snapcat said:


> I don't know if this is common knowledge already or not, but the coupon code: GIMME10 works at Decalgirl, I used it and got 10% off my order. I ended up going with the Mora one.
> 
> *DecalGirl link*


Thanks for the coupon code! Post a pic when you've got your Kindle dressed!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

They say that they do custom orders, I have some artwork of my hubby's that I have been thinking of seeing if they could make me a skin using that.


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kool idea, let us know what they say!
> 
> Betsy


Will do!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just got the skin I really REALLY wanted. Here is it:









Then here is the other one I have that had before, but I (heart) asian art.


----------



## Angela

Both of them are very nice!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love Asian art. I fell in love when my family spent 2 1/2 years overseas. Now I am taking an Asian Art class and am learning a lot more than I did when I lived overseas, but now I see the religous significance of the places we used to go to.


----------



## Leslie

I hope everyone noticed...over on the main "Let's Talk" board, Harvey posted an announcement that Kindleboards has 5 free Decal Girl skins to give away, as part of our Kindle Birthday celebration. So mosey on over, check out the rules and enter the contest. Good luck to everyone.

L


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Vegas_Asian, I *love* your bamboo skin. I love Asian art too (spent a few years in Japan in the early '80s), and that's the one I'll choose if I decide to get a skin.


----------



## Avalon

I just ordered my decalgirl skin yesterday, they say it will be here next Monday - so, a week for delivery.  Leslie, you are giving me hope it may arrive sooner!

Also, retailmenot has a discount code for decalgirl -- PSPHOME -- that worked and got me 15% off my order.


----------



## chynared21

*Vegas...your Kindle looks great. Question, it's been said that the skins are reusable. Were you able to save your original skin*


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I was, but I kinda ripped an area around the keyboard between a couple of keys (not noticeable). So I warning you guys take special care around the keyboard. I have actually taken off the blue skin twice so far and its been okay. I took it off the first time just to see what happened. Although it doesn't seem the adhesive isn't going to stick a second time after you take off your Kindle, it sticks just fine when you put it back on your kindle


----------



## Leslie

Vegas_Asian said:


> I was, but I kinda ripped an area around the keyboard between a couple of keys (not noticeable). So I warning you guys take special care around the keyboard. I have actually taken off the blue skin twice so far and its been okay. I took it off the first time just to see what happened. Although it doesn't seem the adhesive isn't going to stick a second time after you take off your Kindle, it sticks just fine when you put it back on your kindle


Where/how did you save the skin that you took off your Kindle?

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Where/how did you save the skin that you took off your Kindle?
> 
> L


I keep the paper it comes on. I just peel off and toss all the extra junk that's left on it.


----------



## chynared21

Vegas_Asian said:


> I was, but I kinda ripped an area around the keyboard between a couple of keys (not noticeable). So I warning you guys take special care around the keyboard. I have actually taken off the blue skin twice so far and its been okay. I took it off the first time just to see what happened. Although it doesn't seem the adhesive isn't going to stick a second time after you take off your Kindle, it sticks just fine when you put it back on your kindle


*Good to know, thanks Vegas~*


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I keep the paper it comes on. I just peel off and toss all the extra junk that's left on it.


Ah, okay. Which means I have to find a place to keep the sheet it came on! One more piece of paper to clutter up my house...LOL

L


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> I hope everyone noticed...over on the main "Let's Talk" board, Harvey posted an announcement that Kindleboards has 5 free Decal Girl skins to give away, as part of our Kindle Birthday celebration. So mosey on over, check out the rules and enter the contest. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> L


I mosied earlier. 



luvmy4brats said:


> I keep the paper it comes on. I just peel off and toss all the extra junk that's left on it.


Glad I saw this before my skin arrives - I probably would have tossed it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I kept mine, mainly because I hadn't done the custom screensaver yet.  It's right here by my--oh, bleep, what did I do with it?!?  I hate when we clean house!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I kept mine, mainly because I hadn't done the custom screensaver yet. It's right here by my--oh, bleep, what did I do with it?!? I hate when we clean house!
> 
> Betsy


LOL... don't you just hate it when that happens?? Every time I clean my office, it takes me days to find stuff again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And don't get me started on the sewing room (our family room). I have to clean it up because we stash the grandkids there at Thanksgiving. Here's a typical picture after I've been in full production mode getting something ready to enter in a show:










I try to put things away where they are supposed to be, but eventually I just get in "stash and dash" mode. That's when I get in trouble. Fortunately, the whole house doesn't look like this, I promise!

Betsy

Actually, now that I look at this pic, it's much better than it looks right now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tarma said:


> Betsy, at the moment I think you are more organized than I am!


You're scaring me girl!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

OK, that settles it... I am going to have to wait until I can get home and logon from my computer... This ancient PC with its slower than molasses internet is not allowing me to see pictures anymore 

I will see you all later today or tonight after choir rehearsal! Have a great day!


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And don't get me started on the sewing room (our family room). I have to clean it up because we stash the grandkids there at Thanksgiving. Here's a typical picture after I've been in full production mode getting something ready to enter in a show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to put things away where they are supposed to be, but eventually I just get in "stash and dash" mode. That's when I get in trouble. Fortunately, the whole house doesn't look like this, I promise!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Actually, now that I look at this pic, it's much better than it looks right now!


*I bet you know where everything is though.... *


----------



## Angela

Wow Betsy... and I thought I was the only one!!! lol
You know... I do think you are a bit more organized than am I though!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I should show my mother that picture. Hopely, she'll realize my paper mess when I am in essay/story writing mode isn't that bad. This includes postits on the wall. library books on the floor. Paper EVERYWHERE. Pens scattered about. No need to worry about really sharp needles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chynared21 said:


> *I bet you know where everything is though.... *


Ummm, mostly....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian said:


> No need to worry about really sharp needles.


My husband refuses to walk barefoot anywhere in our house. Doesn't faze me!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Vegas_Asian I love your skin, Zen revisited is the skin I want also. Love the look! How long di dit take to skin it & how difficult?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Leslie said:


> Where/how did you save the skin that you took off your Kindle?
> 
> L


Yep, I do keep the paper it came with. I also keep it between the pages of my medical dictionary to make sure it doesn't get bent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas_Asian said:


> Yep, I do keep the paper it came with. I also keep it between the pages of my medical dictionary to make sure it doesn't get bent.


I finally found the paper it came on; now I need to find a place to put it. The dictionary won't work because I'll forget and now that I have the dictionary lookup on my Kindle I won't be using the dictionary, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Vegas_Asian I love your skin, Zen revisited is the skin I want also. Love the look! How long di dit take to skin it & how difficult?


It doesn't take long. twenty minutes tops. I just lined up the image of the bamboo and that quickened things, but on the right side with the red and the lines on that side..the red on the next page button itsn't totally aligned, but not really noticeable. the back side of the kindle is the side I have issues with.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I finally found the paper it came on; now I need to find a place to put it. The dictionary won't work because I'll forget and now that I have the dictionary lookup on my Kindle I won't be using the dictionary, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I wish I could just use my kindle dictionary, but I still have dictionaries for my medical classes, Japanese (took four years of classes) and there is the hawaiian dictionary my mom bought

For those who threw out or can't find that paper it came with...wax paper may work as well.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm not sure it's all that helpful for Kindle skins, but I do have a video of how to apply a DecalGirl skin to another type of device.






Sorry for the sound quality - this was one of the first gadget videos I attempted.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Now I am tempted to get a decalgirl skin for my zune. Yes and now I have my own credit card! Bwahaha.


----------



## Teach142

I just installed the zen skin from decalgirl.com.  Not bad.  I was thinking putting it on would be a nightmare, but it was really pretty easy.  I also thought the keyboard would be hard.  It was actually the easiest piece to put on.  Actually, the little piece on the lower right hand side was the most difficult.  The screen saver worked as well.  This was for my mom's Kindle, but I think I might just get myself one now.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I'm getting ready to dress up my kindle in about 10 minutes.  I'm hoping the whole process doesn't stress me out like putting the skin (from another company) on my cell phone did.


----------



## Snapcat

Vegas_Asian said:


> I wish I could just use my kindle dictionary, but I still have dictionaries for my medical classes, Japanese (took four years of classes) and there is the hawaiian dictionary my mom bought


I'm in my third year of Japanese right now at the university. It is just KILLING ME AAARGH. Lol. It makes me wish the kindle supported Japanese though, it would be nice to be able to buy Japanese books or dictionaries for the kindle and not lug around my huge Nelson dictionary everywhere.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Snapcat said:


> I'm in my third year of Japanese right now at the university. It is just KILLING ME AAARGH. Lol. It makes me wish the kindle supported Japanese though, it would be nice to be able to buy Japanese books or dictionaries for the kindle and not lug around my huge Nelson dictionary everywhere.


I know what you mean. I have had the same dictionary for the last six years. I hate carrying it around with all my other school stuff. Its gone through so much abuse that it is starting to fall apart, which makes me sad, because I have written so much notes to help me in it.(I started Japanese in 8th grade. studie up to the fourth level and am in 1st level college Japanese)


----------



## sj675

I like the decalgirl decals but am concerned about how removeable they are and whether they will leave some sort of sticky, yellow residue if taken off.  Can anyone tell me how easy they are to change and/or remove?  I was hoping they would be something like a paperthin skin rubberband like material that would slide on and on but would stay in place because it has natural adhesive properties not because of some type of glue.  Thank you for any feedback given.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sj675 said:


> I like the decalgirl decals but am concerned about how removeable they are and whether they will leave some sort of sticky, yellow residue if taken off. Can anyone tell me how easy they are to change and/or remove? I was hoping they would be something like a paperthin skin rubberband like material that would slide on and on but would stay in place because it has natural adhesive properties not because of some type of glue. Thank you for any feedback given.


They stay on quite firmly, with some kind of adhesive, which you want as presumably you are using your device A LOT and stuffing it (gently) in and out of bags, purses, backpacks, etc. They come off with firm pressure, leaving NO residue behind that I can tell. No yellow.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, I can confirm that no sticky residue is left at all when a DecalGirl skin is removed.

I have found, though, that once you remove the skin, it doesn't stick quite as well the second or third time around. 

When you get your skin, save the cardboard backing that it comes on. You can use that as a safe place to store your skin when you take it off. 

When you do take it off, peel it gently so that you don't stretch it out of shape. 

I haven't use one with a Kindle, but those are some tips from my having used several skins on my Zune.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> I have found, though, that once you remove the skin, it doesn't stick quite as well the second or third time around.


A great justification for purchasing a new skin! LOL!
Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A great justification for purchasing a new skin! LOL!
> Betsy


Yes, it really seems like the sort of thing that you use for a few months, then change to a new design when you get bored with it. It's not a change everyday type of item.

L


----------



## Wells83

I just ordered my first decalgirl skin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wells83 said:


> I just ordered my first decalgirl skin.


Oh that is gorgeous, is that one of the new ones

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Congrats Wells83 and welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I like that, your Kindle will look lovely in it's new skin!   Does your Kindle have a name, please share with us on the Kindle Name thread. Interesting names and stories there. We have a creative group.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh that one's very nice.

I think Edgar needs a new one. He's so over the pink.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh that one's very nice.
> 
> I think Edgar needs a new one. He's so over the pink.


I think you're right, I worry about Edgar being in the pink. Order him a new skin luvmy4brats.  New suit for Christmas. Share Edgar's name and the story behind it in the Kindle Name thread. Some great stories there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wells83 said:


> I just ordered my first decalgirl skin.


I was so overcome by the beautiful skin I didn't notice you were a new member, Wells83! Welcome!

You've already discovered accessories, so we know you'll fit in great! LOL!

In the Book Corner, you'll find lots of good recommendations for books, in Tips & Tricks, you'll find lots of good tips, and in all the boards, you'll find lots of great Kindle lovers!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think you're right, I worry about Edgar being in the pink. Order him a new skin luvmy4brats.  New suit for Christmas. Share Edgar's name and the story behind it in the Kindle Name thread. Some great stories there.


Yes, Sir Sterndale Bennett shudders -- SHUDDERS -- every time he hears about Edgar in pink. He thinks it worse than me posting a picture of him nekkid.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

In order to make both Edgar and Sir Sterndale Bennett feel better, I have ordered a new skin for Edgar. Personally, I think it's a bit pretentious, but it's the one Edgar wanted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, my, that's just gorgeous!  And so manly!

Betsy

What's it called?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, my, that's just gorgeous! And so manly!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> What's it called?


Crest


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> In order to make both Edgar and Sir Sterndale Bennett feel better, I have ordered a new skin for Edgar. Personally, I think it's a bit pretentious, but it's the one Edgar wanted.


Oh, God, thank you. WSB is not twitching anymore....LOL

L


----------



## Patrizia

Betsy

Manly?? I hope not.. I am as girly as they get and it was the first one I was drawn too.. LOL.. very regal (it is the princess in me)

I do have a question for all you decal chicks though.. IF you have more then one and switch them how easy is it to put an old one back on and how do you store it so the glue doesn't become useless.. is this even possible?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrizia said:


> Manly?? I hope not.. I am as girly as they get and it was the first one I was drawn too.. LOL.. very regal (it is the princess in me)


(Shhh, I was trying to make Edgar and Sir Sterndale Bennett feel better....)



> I do have a question for all you decal chicks though.. IF you have more then one and switch them how easy is it to put an old one back on and how do you store it so the glue doesn't become useless.. is this even possible?


From reports here on the boards, people keep the paper the skins come on for storage (you can remove the bits you don't need). The skins come off a bit hard, which is why they stay on so well, but you have to be careful not to stretch them. If you do stretch them, it's been reported that putting them in the fridge or freezer makes them shrink back. 2-3 removals seems to be the max. Even dresses wear out!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

I just went back and ordered two more.. which now makes for four sets.. and I forgot I ordered the new marie blue Medge a while back with the booklight.. what I DIDNT know is the booklight does not come with it ,it is simply compatible to theirs.. I wish they would have just charged for that upfront.. I may need more kindles for all these accessories.. maybe I should start reading .. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well now you have to tell us which ones you got!

And compared to the pink Her Abstraction, Crest is much more manly for Edgar...


----------



## Patrizia

Here are the ones I Ordered

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,15832.htm
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,15828.htm
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17168.htm
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17175.htm

The first one is to go with my Oberon Purple case if they ever make one.. if not it will look great with my black Medge.. if I ever go back


This one Is to go with my Tree of Life Oberon Cover


I liked it on Leslies so here we are with the next one


Last but not least.. my favorite... and it will also look good in a brown saddle Medge or tree of life. I loved this one


How easy is the screensaver.. I have done some custom ones, how does that affect them..


----------



## Leslie

> How easy is the screensaver.. I have done some custom ones, how does that affect them..


It was easy. If you have changed screensavers before, no problem.

L


----------



## Patrizia

Thanks

I did, I created a bunch of them from vintage photos and drawings from the victorian era and have about 30 or so on my kindle.. it took a while but I love them


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrizia said:


> Thanks
> 
> I did, I created a bunch of them from vintage photos and drawings from the victorian era and have about 30 or so on my kindle.. it took a while but I love them


You just add it to the same folder...reminds me, I have to add miine!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the affiliate link for Kindleboards at DecalGirl--if you want more skins, and who doesn't (go away, Bacardi Jim, she said with affection ) then click here first!

KindleBoards link for DecalGirl.)

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Patrizia said:


> I just went back and ordered two more.. which now makes for four sets.. and I forgot I ordered the new marie blue Medge a while back with the booklight.. what I DIDNT know is the booklight does not come with it ,it is simply compatible to theirs.. I wish they would have just charged for that upfront.. I may need more kindles for all these accessories.. maybe I should start reading .. LOL


If we ever give an award for the Best Accessorized Kindle, you would win hands down Patrizia.


----------



## Patrizia

Linda

I probably should order some things to read on my Kindle.. LOL

Hey my photos are there to my links.. don't know who did that for me but thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Patrizia said:


> Linda
> 
> I probably should order some things to read on my Kindle.. LOL
> 
> Hey my photos are there to my links.. don't know who did that for me but thanks!


Are you reading anything now? I feel comfortable in saying you have the best dressed Kindle on these boards, although some of these gals may be cathing up.  Harvey is there an award for the "Best Dressed Kindle?"


----------



## Patrizia

I have about half a dozen i am working on but one of my clients is a publisher and I have been reading a ton of manuscripts lately.. which is so great for the Kindle since they are in Doc files.. (at the office they are still lugging around clipped binders.. they want Kindles now too.. LOL...

so I have to go back and forth, but I started Wally Lambs new one.. I also am reading about the Widow Cliquot , the champange dysnasty and how it got started in France (through a woman no less, which is no small feat back in those days) I like alot of historic reads and mostly non fiction but every once in a while James Patterson crops up.. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patrizia said:


> Linda
> 
> I probably should order some things to read on my Kindle.. LOL
> 
> Hey my photos are there to my links.. don't know who did that for me but thanks!


You can thank Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## Avalon

Guilty - I got my decalgirl skin since being on this Board. And totally different from all of yours, but I love it!

*Betsy*, I didn't skin the back of my Kindle either. He was already in his Oberon cover, I saw no reason to change his back.

*Tessa*, thanks for the info on velcro. I want to get a third strip, and I hope I can find white velcro as well as black; I'd love to switch the velcro that sticks on my Kindle to white or off-white, less contrast.


----------



## Leslie

Avalon said:


> *Tessa*, thanks for the info on velcro. I want to get a third strip, and I hope I can find white velcro as well as black; I'd love to switch the velcro that sticks on my Kindle to white or off-white, less contrast.


I bought velcro today at Joann Fabric (amazing selection!) to add a third strip. One point...I had beige dots on mine and they were actually very noticeable. I bought black velcro (they did have white) and it all just blends in. I don't even see it. Yes, of course I see it when I take may Kindle out of the cover but it seems the point is not to take it out of the cover, right?

I posted more detail in one of the Oberon threads.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I bought velcro today at Joann Fabric (amazing selection!) to add a third strip. One point...I had beige dots on mine and they were actually very noticeable. I bought black velcro (they did have white) and it all just blends in. I don't even see it. Yes, of course I see it when I take may Kindle out of the cover but it seems the point is not to take it out of the cover, right?
> 
> I posted more detail in one of the Oberon threads.
> 
> L


I was in a Michael's today (I can drive myself, yay! Never get Fred to take me to Michael's) and they have a HUGE selection of Velcro including industrial.

Betsy


----------



## shamrock17

I am trying to choose a Decalgirl skin to go with my new M edge cover in Jade green marbled leather. I don't want anything "too busy".....was thinking maybe "Waterlilies". Any thoughts?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I like that one.

I think either of the flower burst ones would go nice too.


----------



## Angela

Hello shamrock and welcome! I am like you I didn't want anything too busy. I chose Whimsical for myself. Waterlillies is very nice.


----------



## shamrock17

I was looking at the whimsical skin also, but couldn't tell if the accent color was purple or pink. I wish they had more butterfly options.


----------



## Angela

shamrock17 said:


> I was looking at the whimsical skin also, but couldn't tell if the accent color was purple or pink. I wish they had more butterfly options.


Me, too... love butterlflies! I am hoping it is more purple than pink... I should be receiving it in the mail either Monday or Tuesday. I will let you know!


----------



## shamrock17

Thanks! I wish the Oberon cover came in the purple butterfly option.That would have been my 1st choice.  I am too impatient so I figured I'd start with the jade green M-edge, but now I'm thinking I should have gone with Red-easier to match. So much to buy, so little time ( & Money!).....


----------



## Susan M

I just put the Whimsical cover on my Kindle - I love it.

It is definitely pinkish and not purple.  The daisies are a light pink and the butterflies are a reddish color (not purple at all).  I would love a purple option in this cover.

I wanted a cover that was pretty but not busy on both sides.  I am very happy with Whimsical.

I bought the black and white fleur for my daughter's kindle.  We are going to put it on today.  It is slightly busier than Whimsical, but more her style.

I thought I would miss the Amazon screen savers but I am very happy with the look of the decalgirl cover with the screensaver.

Susan


----------



## Mnemosyne

Hmm...weird, I have the Whimsical skin and I definitely think it's more purple than pink. It is a pinkish purple, the flowers are light and butterflies are dark (some white butterflies for good measure). Some of the flowers are definitely more of a pinkish, but the butterflies on mine are pretty darn purple. Maybe some of the skins are just varied.

Nemo

E.T.A. I just took this out in bright sunlight to look at. Maybe magenta is a better word for the color?


----------



## Sandpiper

How 'bout Poolside?


----------



## shamrock17

I was thinking poolside too, but was wondering if they could do it in purple & jade-like they have available as "atomic" for the Blackberry Pearl. I wonder how much more expensive it is for a custom design
My husband fears he is going to become a "Kindle Widow"....maybe I need to stop obsessing & just order something!


----------



## EnginerdLisa

If you have nit-picky, obsesive compulsive, perfectionist tendancies like myself I would get a skin that is predominately white with a design on it, that way the gaps and cracks between the individual stickers don't show as bad.  I got the one called 'her abstraction' which is pink with a kind of swirly design and the white breaks between the stickers kind of irritate me and  I spent forever making sure the white borders were evenly spaced since they do show.  None of this is the skins fault of couse, the skin is great don't get me wron, I am just really anal.  Plus being predominately white would help keep it less busy.  What about the one called Olga?


----------



## Guest

I like the ivory one.


----------



## Pencepon

My impression of Decalgirl is that they have the most outstanding customer service ever! I told a fellow Kindle enthusiast at work about the Decalgirl skins, and she loved them, but the design she liked the most was available for cell phones but not the Kindle. She emailed Decalgirl and asked if the design she liked would become available in a Kindle version, and they immediately emailed back that she should check in two weeks and they'd have it in the catalog!

So check all the designs, not just the Kindle ones, and if you see the one you want, it's probably worthwhile to ask.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Pencepon! Nice to have you with us and look forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am looking at the decalgirl site and I don't see the waterlilies design.

I personally have the Zen revisited and Blue Flower burst. I love my Zen Revisited and use it more than my blue flower burst. I haven't brought anything straight from Decalgirl. I bought mine from Istyles and the site is having a discount for the holidays for 20% off my next purchase. I don't know if it is for the newletter subscribers or not.


----------



## HappyGuy

I have a question - it looks like the skin covers the screen. Is that true? Doesn't it interfere with reading the screen?


----------



## HappyGuy

Oh, never mind. I see now... it's the matching screen saver. (Silly me!   )


----------



## Spiritdancer

Hi FearNot!

It's so great to see you here...your post on the other board is what finally helped push me into hitting the order button for my Kindle...thank you!  (I was K.A. Cott over there).

What skin are you getting?  I'm still trying to decide!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I ordered Zen Revisited, my first skin. I am hoping I don't have any difficulty putting it on. I am excited about getting it, should be here any day now.


----------



## Teach142

Hey Linda...  We met over at amazon discussions.  Anyway, I have bought two decalgirl skins(one for me and one for mom).  I was hesitant at first that it would be a nightmare to put on.  It was so easy.  I just love mine and mom loves hers.  I purchased hers first to see how hard it was to put on.  When it was so easy, I decided to buy mine.  I got her Zen and me Pink Aloha.  We are both loving them!  I would suggest putting the screen saver on first to align your skin correctly to it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Teach142 said:


> Hey Linda... We met over at amazon discussions. Anyway, I have bought two decalgirl skins(one for me and one for mom). I was hesitant at first that it would be a nightmare to put on. It was so easy. I just love mine and mom loves hers. I purchased hers first to see how hard it was to put on. When it was so easy, I decided to buy mine. I got her Zen and me Pink Aloha. We are both loving them! I would suggest putting the screen saver on first to align your skin correctly to it.


Thanks so much for the advice Teach! I was concerned about stretching the skin or tearing it.


----------



## Teach142

Linda, you do have to be careful as to it stretching, but it really wasn't a problem.  I am a perfectionist, so I just took my time to get it perfect.  I forgot to remove the tiny pieces from the back of mom's and when I tried to take it off, I didn't do it slow enough and it stretched a bit.  Luckily, she keeps her Kindle in the cover, so you really can't see it.  When you put it on, just put it on light at first and when you think you have it right, push it on real good.  I can't see changing these back and forth as some say they do.


----------



## HappyGuy

Spiritdancer said:


> Hi FearNot!
> 
> It's so great to see you here...your post on the other board is what finally helped push me into hitting the order button for my Kindle...thank you! (I was K.A. Cott over there).
> 
> What skin are you getting? I'm still trying to decide!


Hi - good to see ... umm ... read you. I'll bet, with the wait time now, you're really glad you hit that order button!

Skin? None now. I could be tempted if the Blue Giant came in a green (Green Giant?). I'm looking to get the World Tree cover from Oberon after the turn of the year, so IF I were to get a skin, it would have to match that.


----------



## chynared21

Pencepon said:


> My impression of Decalgirl is that they have the most outstanding customer service ever! I told a fellow Kindle enthusiast at work about the Decalgirl skins, and she loved them, but the design she liked the most was available for cell phones but not the Kindle. She emailed Decalgirl and asked if the design she liked would become available in a Kindle version, and they immediately emailed back that she should check in two weeks and they'd have it in the catalog!
> 
> So check all the designs, not just the Kindle ones, and if you see the one you want, it's probably worthwhile to ask.


*I was just going to say that ;-p I had emailed about two designs I found for the iPhone that I wanted and asked if they could make matching Kindle skins. I got a definite yes on one but the other had to be run by the art department to see if much of the design would be lost on the Kindle back. Anyhow, I was told to keep checking back and sure enough they were there today.

So, I'd go about looking at other skins and see what you like...if it's a real abstract design it shouldn't be too much of a problem to turn it into a Kindle skin.

BTW...welcome aboard pencepon and shamrock )*


----------



## Leslie

EnginerdLisa said:


> If you have nit-picky, obsesive compulsive, perfectionist tendancies like myself I would get a skin that is predominately white with a design on it, that way the gaps and cracks between the individual stickers don't show as bad. I got the one called 'her abstraction' which is pink with a kind of swirly design and the white breaks between the stickers kind of irritate me and I spent forever making sure the white borders were evenly spaced since they do show. None of this is the skins fault of couse, the skin is great don't get me wron, I am just really anal. Plus being predominately white would help keep it less busy. What about the one called Olga?


I have symphonic and it works very well. I am amazed at how well all the lines of music line up and I wasn't even trying very hard to get it right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pencepon said:


> My impression of Decalgirl is that they have the most outstanding customer service ever! I told a fellow Kindle enthusiast at work about the Decalgirl skins, and she loved them, but the design she liked the most was available for cell phones but not the Kindle. She emailed Decalgirl and asked if the design she liked would become available in a Kindle version, and they immediately emailed back that she should check in two weeks and they'd have it in the catalog!
> 
> So check all the designs, not just the Kindle ones, and if you see the one you want, it's probably worthwhile to ask.


Yes, we love this company! AND they donated five skins to five lucky Kindleboards members during our recent Birthday celebrations! Good folks. There's a link to them in our header.

Welcome to Kindleboards and Accessories, if you haven't done so yet, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself--did I read that you're a knitter?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

shamrock17 said:


> I was thinking poolside too, but was wondering if they could do it in purple & jade-like they have available as "atomic" for the Blackberry Pearl. I wonder how much more expensive it is for a custom design
> My husband fears he is going to become a "Kindle Widow"....maybe I need to stop obsessing & just order something!





shamrock17 said:


> I was thinking poolside too, but was wondering if they could do it in purple & jade-like they have available as "atomic" for the Blackberry Pearl. I wonder how much more expensive it is for a custom design
> My husband fears he is going to become a "Kindle Widow"....maybe I need to stop obsessing & just order something!


Welcome, Shamrock, did you pick out a skin yet? There's so many to choose from, it's a touch decision. I would have a much tougher decision now than I did four weeks ago, they've added so many very cool ones!

If you haven't already, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself and your Kindle! and be sure to check out all the other great topics, like the Tips & Tricks and the Book Corner. (Book Clubs are coming after the holidays; stay tuned to the Book Corner for more info...)

Betsy


----------



## Teach142

No matter what skin you decide, I just have to say that decalgirl is a first class operation.  I have now received two skins(one for mom and one for me).  First of all, the time it took to get it was very short.  From Del to CA it only took 5 days.  The second one I got had a slight flaw.  I wrote to them and they were going to send me out a new one.  I got used to the flaw and told them to not send out a new one.  I didn't want to take a chance and mess up how well I got it on, flaw and all.  The flaw is no big deal, but I appreciate the customer service and would recommend them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

If it only took 5 days I should be able to skin my Kindle when I get home today.


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> If it only took 5 days I should be able to skin my Kindle when I get home today.


*notifies PETA*


----------



## rawlus®

i like Crime Scene Revisited.


----------



## Patrizia

WEll I got all four of my decal designs today and after a bit of frustration.. LOL (thank you leslie for your page on this) I am now dressed in the Crest.. which I love.. the screensavers were a cinch I just added them into the file I created awhile  back for my own photos and drawings and they went right in.. but I have long nails (not dragon lady but long) so those little button sickers were a pain the tail to remove but the decals are not OVERLY sticky and are of nice quality.. !


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

rawlus® said:


> i like Crime Scene Revisited.


Hi Rawlus, welcome to Kindleboards. Feel free to jump in with other posts. The Book Corner and Acessories are great places to visit.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> *notifies PETA*


Too funny BJ!


----------



## Guest

That's People Established to Terminate Anthropomorphism.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's People Established to Terminate Anthropomorphism.


 

Nice try, won't work.


----------



## Eilene

I just got the Crest yesterday. I LOVE it! I haven't put it on yet as I have the B&W Fleur on Angel now & am waiting till I get the Oberon covers I ordered. I want them soooo bad I can taste it! I ordered them with corners.


----------



## qotdr

Cool. My crest is on it's way! Glad you like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rawlus® said:


> i like Crime Scene Revisited.


Rawlus--

Welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post!

Be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself, then as Linda said, head over to the Book Corner. Lots of good tips for free and bargain books, and after the 1st of January we're going to have Book Clubs!

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia

i have the crest with the tree of life cover.. I ordered Zen also but once they arrived crest actually looks better with it in person..


----------



## Tanzy

I reall like the Crest design; it's been in my decalgirl shopping cart for two days now.  The only reason I haven't ordered it yet is because I was afraid it might seem really busy on the Kindle.  For those of you who bought Crest (and it seems like several have) do you find it distracting?


----------



## Angela

Hello Rawlus and welcome!!


----------



## Patrizia

Tanzy 

I thought that too but too be honest after about the first 15 minutes or so I didn't even notice it.  the design is big enough (not like little lines or dots) and the color is not over the top (its like a burlwood brown).. it just looks classy


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Tanzy said:


> I reall like the Crest design; it's been in my decalgirl shopping cart for two days now. The only reason I haven't ordered it yet is because I was afraid it might seem really busy on the Kindle. For those of you who bought Crest (and it seems like several have) do you find it distracting?


I have it and I don't really find it distracting. The only thing I wish I did was to put the screen saver on first, then put the skin on. Just so it matches up a tiny bit better. Its great the way it is, but I'm really retentive about these things and I think I could have matched it up a bit better with some of the longer pieces.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I should receive my skin today, do the instructions come with how to add the screensaver?


----------



## sebat

DawnOfChaos said:


> I have it and I don't really find it distracting. The only thing I wish I did was to put the screen saver on first, then put the skin on. Just so it matches up a tiny bit better. Its great the way it is, but I'm really retentive about these things and I think I could have matched it up a bit better with some of the longer pieces.


Thanks for that tip. I've ordered Zen Revisited to go with my red M-Edge. I can see where the screen saver not lining up would drive me crazy.


----------



## chynared21

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I should receive my skin today, do the instructions come with how to add the screensaver?


*It should come with the instructions printed on the paper liner I believe.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I should receive my skin today, do the instructions come with how to add the screensaver?


The instructions are on the skin sheet, you probably have them by now, if you have any questions, just ask!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The instructions are on the skin sheet, you probably have them by now, if you have any questions, just ask!
> 
> Betsy


I am going to track my order, I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am going to track my order, I haven't received it yet.


 indeed. Aargh!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

EnginerdLisa said:


> If you have nit-picky, obsesive compulsive, perfectionist tendancies like myself I would get a skin that is predominately white with a design on it, that way the gaps and cracks between the individual stickers don't show as bad. I got the one called 'her abstraction' which is pink with a kind of swirly design and the white breaks between the stickers kind of irritate me and I spent forever making sure the white borders were evenly spaced since they do show. None of this is the skins fault of couse, the skin is great don't get me wron, I am just really anal. Plus being predominately white would help keep it less busy. What about the one called Olga?


I got Olga. Mainly because the contrast of the colored skin and b/w screensaver would drive me crazy. Olga has a nice design and the predominatly white scheme really blends in with the keyboard and the screensaver. Isabella is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Wicked

Just so ya know......shopping at Decalgirl is dangerous.    It's impossible to just get a skin for the Kindle. No, not me. I had to get one for my phone too. Oh, and I saw one my husband would like (well, maybe) for his nintendo DS. So, I ordered all three. 

I also liked a couple for the laptop, but I resisted. And for my PSP? I really liked crime scene for that but I resisted there too. AND the Zune covers are nice but I luckily keep mine in the little fliptop leather case so you really don't see the Zune itself so I didn't get a skin for that. 

This is why I refuse to go to any of those fancy case places for the Kindle. You know, the Oberon or M-Edge cases. However, I am looking for a larger purse and just spotted the non-girly purse/bag thread.....so I gotta go now.


----------



## HappyGuy

Just asked them to consider doing Blue Giant in a darkish green (Green Giant?). The Apocalypse Green iPod skin is the exact color I'd like. Hope they can do it. Doesn't seem to be a lot of green skins for a guy's Kindle. And I'll be getting the Oberon "World Tree" and thought that might make a good match. What do you think? I'm terrible at matching things (just ask my wife ... "Honey, does this shirt go with these pants?") Or maybe I should go with something more contrasting, like the Dark Burlwood.  

Any advice?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're getting the World Tree in green? (I didn't check to see if that's the only color it comes in.)  If it's not the right green, might not be good. Perhaps the Burlwood would be a better choice.  Of course, I'm not a big fan of green except in nature, so I'm not a good judge. ..you could ask your wife.  

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I think Decalgirl has a new wood grained one called Rosewood. If I remember right it has a little bit more of a reddish hue. It would contrast nicely with that dark green Oberon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That sounds good, LR!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> I think Decalgirl has a new wood grained one called Rosewood. If I remember right it has a little bit more of a reddish hue. It would contrast nicely with that dark green Oberon.


Humidor also looks like it is dark red and somewhat masculine.

L


----------



## Guest

*beats Angela to the post*

Get the ivory one.


----------



## Angela

My Whimsical skin has finally arrived and although it isn't as purple as I had hoped, I still like it and it looks great with the black cover.


----------



## Guest

*lurks in wait*


----------



## Angela

My skin arrived today and I didn't notice any instructions... not that I would have used them!! I did however use the unusable part of the skin to help remove all the tiny little pieces from the back cover and keyboard area before removing those sections from the card. I had remembered someone posting that they little pieces that are in the area of the switches and speaker could be a problem. I didn't have any problems applying the skin to the kindle or the charger. I will post pictures later.


----------



## Guest

I ordered the Blue Flower Burst. I think it will look nice with the royal blue cover I ordered from M-Edge.


----------



## Angela

Flower Burst was my second choice.


----------



## Ruby296

NYCKindleFan said:


> I ordered the Blue Flower Burst. I think it will look nice with the royal blue cover I ordered from M-Edge.


I have this one too and really like it alot. I ordered the Navy Blue Pebbled M-Edge cover, hopefullly they will go well together!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very pretty Ruby. I received my Zen Revisited while OOT for Thanksgiving. I will get it applied later today. I think it is going to be lov--e--ly in my red M-edge cover. I think I had told you previously my Kindle's name is Ruby.


----------



## sebat

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Very pretty Ruby. I received my Zen Revisited while OOT for Thanksgiving. I will get it applied later today. I think it is going to be lov--e--ly in my red M-edge cover. I think I had told you previously my Kindle's name is Ruby.


I to have the red M-edge and am waiting for my Zen Revisited skin to arrive.

TWINS!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Very pretty Ruby. I received my Zen Revisited while OOT for Thanksgiving. I will get it applied later today. I think it is going to be lov--e--ly in my red M-edge cover. I think I had told you previously my Kindle's name is Ruby.


Thanks and this is funny, but Zen Revisited is my 2nd choice! It's going to look GREAT in your red M-edge  My beloved kitty cat is named Ruby!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ruby looks great in her skin, Zen Revisited. It took me about 30 minutes to apply but it wasn't difficult. I have to download my screen saver now. I would post a pic but haven't mastered that skill yet.


----------



## Ruby296

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ruby looks great in her skin, Zen Revisited. It took me about 30 minutes to apply but it wasn't difficult. I have to download my screen saver now. I would post a pic but haven't mastered that skill yet.


You're much further ahead than I am, I still haven't tried the screen saver and have no clue how to post pics!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If anyone would like to post pics, and knows how to send them via email but not post to Kindleboards, you can always email them to me and I'll post for you.  PM me and I'll send you my email address.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have to get a digital camera first Betsy, that's how far behind I am. LOL Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have to get a digital camera first Betsy, that's how far behind I am. LOL Thanks for the offer!


How about a drawing, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## TM

I ordered Pixies this weekend for my (hopefully) soon to be arriving Kindle. If Amazon ever gets him out of the prep for shipping area, I will get him a few days before the skin, so he will have to be nekkid for a while.

I also requested that they make crime scene for the 4th generation nano for my boy (he loves that skin). He is really bummed that his cell phone is not one their list of cell phones they have skins for.


----------



## Angela

My hubby informed me that he does not like the skin on Kwinn!! He thinks a nekkid kindle looks best! Oh well, it is not his kindle... hehe!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

His Kindle can be nekkid....

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> His Kindle can be nekkid....
> 
> Betsy


He doesn't have one!!


----------



## sebat

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I would post a pic but haven't mastered that skill yet.


That's okay, Linda, I can do it.

Here's Ruby's evil twin...
















and his cohort...
















Evil because they keep stealing all my money!


----------



## Angela

> Evil because they keep stealing all my money!


LOL... I can so totally relate!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sebat said:


> That's okay, Linda, I can do it.
> 
> Here's Ruby's evil twin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his cohort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evil because they keep stealing all my money!


Thanks Sebat, they are indeed twins, looks just like Ruby!


----------



## Angela

This is the skin I have.. Whimsical


----------



## HappyGuy

sebat said:


> That's okay, Linda, I can do it.
> 
> Here's Ruby's evil twin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his cohort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evil because they keep stealing all my money!


sebat - what skin is that in the bottom picture, Burlwood? Is that a reddish color or more brownish?


----------



## sebat

FearNot said:


> sebat - what skin is that in the bottom picture, Burlwood? Is that a reddish color or more brownish?


Yes, that's Burlwood. I took the photo with natural light from the window, so the photo is pretty accurate. It is more brown but does have a little bit of reddish cast to it.


----------



## TM

Gorgeous Kindles


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have two skins for my kindle. I like the fact I can change them with my mood. I am still in my Asian Art mood (sadly my asian art class is done and finished), but come spring I must likely will switch from Zen revisited to Blue Flowerburst. I also have to make a new cover for my flowerburst skin, since I have one for my Zen skin


----------



## Poi Girl

I Love Flowerburst.

I purchased this one for my mom as part of a Christmas present (she already has the Kindle)


----------



## farmwife99

Vegas_Asian said:


> I have two skins for my kindle. I like the fact I can change them with my mood. I am still in my Asian Art mood (sadly my asian art class is done and finished), but come spring I must likely will switch from Zen revisited to Blue Flowerburst. I also have to make a new cover for my flowerburst skin, since I have one for my Zen skin


Thanks for posting Blue Flowerburst, that is the one I'm thinking about getting. Wonder if the blue m-edge would match?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I think it would be a good match for the blue M-edge Farmwife.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Poi Girl said:


> I Love Flowerburst.
> 
> I purchased this one for my mom as part of a Christmas present (she already has the Kindle)


Great looking Kindles Poi Girl! Thanks for sharing the pic's with us. I think the humidor would look good in The Tree of life Oberon cover and *no* I can not buy anything else Kindle.

Linda


----------



## Poi Girl

Thanks, Linda!

I can't buy anything else right now either...my next planned purchases is an Oberon cover for my Kindle.  I really like Tree of Life or Sky Dragon, unless Wild Rose or Waterfall come out for Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

I was going to order a Decalgirl skin for my son for Christmas. However, I have no idea what he'd like. Anyone want to give suggestions? He's 20, fairly typical kid who likes sports.

L


----------



## Leslie

Also, are there any discounts for decalgirl right now?

L


----------



## sebat

Hey...thanks for resizing those pics for me.  I made 2 attempts then finally gave up.


----------



## TM

Leslie said:


> I was going to order a Decalgirl skin for my son for Christmas. However, I have no idea what he'd like. Anyone want to give suggestions? He's 20, fairly typical kid who likes sports.
> 
> L


My son (soon to be 15) likes the crime scene ones. In fact, he had me request that they do a version for his Ipod.


----------



## cat616

I just broke down and purchased Rockstar Pinky. I am going to wait on Oberon Cover until new designs come out. I think this skin will go well with Oberon's River Garden Cover when it becomes available.

















Wooah, I did not mean it to be this big!!! If someone could fill me in on the code to make that Oberon Cover image smaller I would be grateful.

I used GIMME10 as coupon code and DecalGirl gave me 10% on the entire order. I got a Laptop and IPod skins too.

I think I saw a code for 15% yesterday somewhere on these boards but I could not find it today.

Thanks for the size adjustment. I see what to do next time.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very pretty!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

PSPHOME is 15% at Decalgirl.

We have (or will have) skins for all 4 Nintendo DS systems, 2 cell phones, 4 ipods, 2 laptops, 2 Kindles, and an Acer Aspire laptop. _(They REALLY like me at DecalGirl!)_ I should pile everything up and take a picture one of these days.. Maybe after Santa comes.

Leslie, The Apocalypse is very popular in our house. We have the blue cell phone, red Nintendo and purple ipod in that design. That would be good for your son.


----------



## Poi Girl

Cat616, Nice...I like the skin and I agree about the Oberon cover, river garden is a beautiful design.


----------



## Eilene

sebat said:


> That's okay, Linda, I can do it.
> 
> Here's Ruby's evil twin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his cohort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evil because they keep stealing all my money!


I LOVE your dragon wallpaper...Where did you get it? It would look fabulous on Angel in her beautiful Oberon Sky Dragon cover!!


----------



## Leslie

How do people think this would look on a Kindle in a saddle M-edge case? I am still trying to decide if I am going to give my son my M-edge, now that I have the Oberon. Thoughts?









L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori, there is a Genie skin now, isn't that your Kindle's name? How cute would that be?   Add it to your Christmas list.

Linda


----------



## cat616

Leslie said:


> How do people think this would look on a Kindle in a saddle M-edge case? I am still trying to decide if I am going to give my son my M-edge, now that I have the Oberon. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


Leslie,

I put my M-Edge Saddle cover up against the screen and it looks good with that skin.


----------



## Leslie

cat616 said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I put my M-Edge Saddle cover up against the screen and it looks good with that skin.


That's what I thought, too. My son is going to Jamaica for the whole month of January so I thought the palm trees might be fun in preparation for his trip...and then while he is there.

L


----------



## cat616

Leslie said:


> That's what I thought, too. My son is going to Jamaica for the whole month of January so I thought the palm trees might be fun in preparation for his trip...and then while he is there.
> 
> L


Step away from the keyboard.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Leslie said:


> That's what I thought, too. My son is going to Jamaica for the whole month of January so I thought the palm trees might be fun in preparation for his trip...and then while he is there.
> 
> L


Leslie, that new 'Quest' design would look great with the medge saddle cover as well and that also has a travel-type theme. Not that I am trying to make your decision more difficult or anything.


----------



## sebat

Leslie said:


> How do people think this would look on a Kindle in a saddle M-edge case? I am still trying to decide if I am going to give my son my M-edge, now that I have the Oberon. Thoughts?


I think it would look great with a saddle color leather.

M-edge/Oberon, it's up to you how much money you want to spend. The Oberon covers are gorgeous and look very expensive. Would it make someone more likely to steal it? There are a lot of needy people in Jamaica. Plain might be better for the trip. You could always get the other one as gift after he gets home. A beautiful cover might be as big a temptation as what's inside.

Just my cynical POV.


----------



## Leslie

sebat said:


> I think it would look great with a saddle color leather.
> 
> M-edge/Oberon, it's up to you how much money you want to spend. The Oberon covers are gorgeous and look very expensive. Would it make someone more likely to steal it? There are a lot of needy people in Jamaica. Plain might be better for the trip. You could always get the other one as gift after he gets home. A beautiful cover might be as big a temptation as what's inside.
> 
> Just my cynical POV.


Actually, the money has been spent. I have an Oberon cover and am debating whether to give him my hand-me-down M-edge or keep it for myself. Although, why do I need to keep it since I don't switch the covers on and off. But part of me is just...greedy. LOL.....

Cat, yes, I looked at the Quest one, too. Decisions, decisions...

L


----------



## sebat

Leslie said:


> Actually, the money has been spent. I have an Oberon cover and am debating whether to give him my hand-me-down M-edge or keep it for myself. Although, why do I need to keep it since I don't switch the covers on and off. But part of me is just...greedy. LOL.....


Keep the Oberon. Give him the M-edge. Greed had nothing to do with it. 

I still worry about the theft angle. It doesn't matter how trustworthy the people he's with are, he will meet some that aren't. Better plain than attention getting for a trip out of the country.


----------



## Leslie

sebat said:


> Keep the Oberon. Give him the M-edge. Greed had nothing to do with it.
> 
> I still worry about the theft angle. It doesn't matter how trustworthy the people he's with are, he will meet some that aren't. Better plain than attention getting for a trip out of the country.


Oh, believe me, he is not getting the Oberon! That was never a consideration!

Now you are making me wonder if he should even bring his Kindle. But plane rides, sitting around airports...I'm sure he'll have plenty of down time. And he is a reader.

He is going to Jamaica for a college course: Transcultural Nursing. So it's not a month long vacation.

L


----------



## sebat

Leslie said:


> Oh, believe me, he is not getting the Oberon! That was never a consideration!
> 
> Now you are making me wonder if he should even bring his Kindle. But plane rides, sitting around airports...I'm sure he'll have plenty of down time. And he is a reader.
> 
> He is going to Jamaica for a college course: Transcultural Nursing. So it's not a month long vacation.


Just tell him to keep it out of sight when he's not using it. It would be cruel not to let him take it.


----------



## Leslie

I went with Quest because the decalgirl salesperson on the phone said it was really, really, cool. Looks like he'll be getting the M-edge, too.










Thanks for your opinions, everyone!


----------



## sebat

Leslie said:


> I went with Quest because the decalgirl salesperson on the phone said it was really, really, cool. Looks like he'll be getting the M-edge, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinions, everyone!


OOOH Pretty!!! I like that much better than the palm tree one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I went with Quest because the decalgirl salesperson on the phone said it was really, really, cool. Looks like he'll be getting the M-edge, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinions, everyone!


I like it much better than th ePalm Trees also Leslie. Good choice!


----------



## TM

I love Quest! Good choice.


----------



## Angela

Leslie said:


> I went with Quest because the decalgirl salesperson on the phone said it was really, really, cool. Looks like he'll be getting the M-edge, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinions, everyone!


Good choice, much better than the palm trees. Looks like something you would find in a library!


----------



## Poi Girl

I love that skin! Good thing you had a salesperson with taste.


----------



## chynared21

sebat said:


> OOOH Pretty!!! I like that much better than the palm tree one.


*I can't remember who it was but someone was looking for a palm tree skin...*


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *I can't remember who it was but someone was looking for a palm tree skin...*


I was trying to decide between palm trees and Quest. Was someone else looking for a palm tree skin?

L


----------



## Eilene

sebat said:


> That's okay, Linda, I can do it.
> 
> Here's Ruby's evil twin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his cohort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evil because they keep stealing all my money!


Sebat...I just sent you a message. I never got a response from my other post a few days back about your Dragon wallpaper. I love it!!! Where did you get it?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## sebat

Eilene said:


> Sebat...I just sent you a message. I never got a response from my other post a few days back about your Dragon wallpaper. I love it!!! Where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Sorry must have missed it. Check your PMs


----------



## Eilene

sebat said:


> Sorry must have missed it. Check your PMs


Thank you again!!


----------



## Goofy370

I just bought the far away places decal. Here is the link. I have the M-edge cover in the smooth jade hidden away for christmas for myself. 
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17402.htm


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> I was trying to decide between palm trees and Quest. Was someone else looking for a palm tree skin?
> 
> L


*Yes, I think it was one of the male members.*


----------



## wizard6

I love night lady!
Question Please: How do these work? It looks like the decal covers the reading screen


----------



## chynared21

wizard6 said:


> I love night lady!
> Question Please: How do these work? It looks like the decal covers the reading screen


*They don't cover the screen. That's a screen saver that Decalgirl provides as a download. You can use it or not.*


----------



## Angela

Goofy370 said:


> I just bought the far away places decal. Here is the link. I have the M-edge cover in the smooth jade hidden away for christmas for myself.
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17402.htm


If that skin had been available when I got mine, I probably would have gotten it!

Hello Goofy and welcome!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Goofy370 said:


> I just bought the far away places decal. Here is the link. I have the M-edge cover in the smooth jade hidden away for christmas for myself.
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17402.htm


Welcome Goofy370, happy you joined us. If you haven't already introduced yourself in the Intro/Welcome Forum please do so, Where are you from, what type of books do you read? The skin you purchased is very pretty.

Happy Kindling!


----------



## thejackylking #884

This is the one I plan on getting.


----------



## Miss Molly

Leslie said:


> If you look at the patterns they have for other devices, you can request they make that available in a Kindle version. That's what I did with the Symphonic.
> 
> L


Yes, that is what I did! I just ordered Morado for my iPod, and sent them a message saying that Morado and Azure would look lovely on my Kindle - the girl that wrote back was very friendly and said she would pass the request along to the design team.


----------

